# Diff Between original and pirated windows



## CadCrazy (May 14, 2007)

I want to know what is diff between original and pirated windows CD. Its just the serial no or something else


----------



## Sparsh007 (May 14, 2007)

u dont get updates,security patches which make yr computer vulnerable to virus,trojans etc.etc


----------



## Lucky_star (May 14, 2007)

Original comes in some thousand bucks while pirated is available for some 50-100 rupees only...

And you won't get patches and customer support _direct_ from microsoft.
Rest there is none. Moreover you can have the satisfaction of a Genuine user for making Billy happy.


----------



## Sukhdeep Singh (May 14, 2007)

Not much difference actually.

Updates are still availble though but you wont get official Microsoft support but you should buy Genuine Windows since we are not here to promote piracy 

Oh just noticed 





> *diff between original and pirated windows CD.*



In that case, Original one is supposed to come in better packing and better print on CD  with Serial Number on the BOX


----------



## abhasbajpai (May 14, 2007)

sukhdeepsinghkohli said:
			
		

> , Original one is supposed to come in better packing and better print on CD  with Serial Number on the BOX


want to add a beutiful hologram  on the box too  LOL


----------



## CadCrazy (May 14, 2007)

any other differences like prone to spywares, viruses, or system crash even after full patched.


----------



## cynosure (May 14, 2007)

^^ These things haunt windows even after it is patched!!!


----------



## royal (May 14, 2007)

No difference except Official MS support


----------



## ~Phenom~ (May 14, 2007)

No Difference for me.....
LOL.


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 14, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> any other differences like prone to spywares, viruses, or system crash even after full patched.



System is more stable. I can't guarantee regarding spywares becoz it depends upon your security suite. Use a good security suite like Kaspersky Antivirus, ZoneAlarm Firewall with AntiSpyware and Windows Defender/Spybot.


----------



## Garbage (May 14, 2007)

Kiran_tech_mania said:
			
		

> System is more stable.



How could u say this ???

Did u forget *"Blue Screen of Death"* ???  It comes even u have GENUINE  copy of Windows !


----------



## abhasbajpai (May 14, 2007)

no difference, system security is up to you, and if you patch your system is like genuine 
but
please buy windows at the price uncle bill wants to make him more richer


----------



## Kiran.dks (May 14, 2007)

shirish_nagar said:
			
		

> How could u say this ???
> 
> Did u forget *"Blue Screen of Death"* ???  It comes even u have GENUINE  copy of Windows !



I said System is more stable. I didn't say that BSOD will be wiped out totally. It depends upon the way you handle Windows.


----------



## Desi-Tek.com (May 14, 2007)

by purchasing genuine windows u can help bill gates to remain top in Forbes  richest man list


----------



## abhasbajpai (May 15, 2007)

Desi-Tek.com said:
			
		

> by purchasing genuine windows u can help bill gates to remain top in Forbes  richest man list


very true 
but then also buy windows be on legal side and make uncle bill more rich


----------



## Jitin (May 15, 2007)

no difference at all.


----------



## ashisharya (May 15, 2007)

same ans as lucky star
just make ur xp genuine by crack


----------



## royal (May 15, 2007)

ashisharya said:
			
		

> same ans as lucky star
> just make ur xp genuine by crack


 
Better refrain from giving such advice here


----------



## saurabh kakkar (May 15, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> I want to know what is diff between original and pirated windows CD. Its just the serial no or something else



well i have been using windows xp for a long and have just come to know that its a pirated (after WGA varification) and i havent have any prob till now 

regarding u r question yes its just the serial no that is different .In pirated version u will not be asked to activate it and there will be no time bomb

its a marketing strategy of MS to showcase that pirated version lacks security packages etc etc .
*note: to the best of my knoeledge and I DONT want to spread piracy.*

i will be shifting to linux soon or will get a original xp soon


----------



## CadCrazy (May 15, 2007)

saurabh kakkar said:
			
		

> .
> 
> i will be shifting to linux soon or will get a original xp soon


 
Yaar i have also ubuntu installed on my computer. m learning to use it.very good alternative to windws but some softwares are not available for it. So i have to use windows


----------



## Garbage (May 15, 2007)

jugnu_009 said:
			
		

> Yaar i have also ubuntu installed on my computer. m learning to use it.very good alternative to windws* but some softwares are not available for it. So i have to use windows*



dude, for every software there is Open Source / Free Softwares available.
Just u have to do little searching.

And to use these softwares is always better than doing piracy !!


----------



## mediator (May 15, 2007)

+u can use WINE etc for using windows softwares!


----------



## praka123 (May 15, 2007)

^but u dont need AV's for Linux  linux sores in gaming arena-not technically,but gaming co's are neglecting Linux users


----------



## Vishal Gupta (May 15, 2007)

Genuine Windows - Ghar Wali
Pirated Windows - Bahar Wali

With bahar wali, u r always afraid of caught red handed.  Same case in using pirated windows.  

Jokes apart, there is no difference in genuine or pirated windows working. The difference depends upon from where did u get the Windows setup? Like if u downloaded it from net, then may be it contains virus/spyware/etc. So u'll not get the original performance. And may be there r a few files missing, There may be a few components removed and icons, themes, etc changed in pirated windows.

So bottom line is, if u use genuine product key in pirated windows setup, it'll be genuine and if u use pirated product key in genuine windows setup, it'll be pirated.


----------



## CadCrazy (May 15, 2007)

Actually i use cad softwares which are not available for linux. BTW i will give WINE a try to install these softwares(in rare case it may be possible because cad softwares are not as common as other general softwares).


----------



## mediator (May 15, 2007)

IS this what u want?
*www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html


----------



## Garbage (May 16, 2007)

praka123 said:
			
		

> ^but u dont need AV's for Linux



Now a days, AVs are coming for linux. & yes if not viruses, there is always danger of rootkits and non-secure shell scripts.


----------



## mediator (May 16, 2007)

Does AVs for linux means viruses are there in large numbers for linux? Have u even researched what those AV's are for? If not, then research and see the posts of the person u quoted on `AV for linux`.

Rootkit is the greatest threat to any system and when its security has been compromised like that then its not safe to use any further! And btw that is related more to hackings! Viruses and rootkits r different concepts. I hope u know that!


----------



## faraaz (May 17, 2007)

I used an OEM original version of Windows on my Dell laptop for about 2 years and let me tell you, there is absolutely no difference in functionality between original and pirated windows...


----------



## CadCrazy (May 17, 2007)

mediator said:
			
		

> IS this what u want?
> *www.tech-edv.co.at/lunix/CADlinks.html


 
Although i was not what m looking for but thank u very much for this link.They wiil prove to be very useful to me


----------



## praka123 (May 17, 2007)

@jugnu_009:
U can run autocad windows version itself in Linux using wine(success rate i dont know) or crossover office softwares.
also adobe photoshop,m$ office etc also can be run with tweaked wine or crossover(proprietory)
also check wine app database:
*appdb.winehq.org/
Look Ma ...

No Windows!!!
Many architects believe that they cannot migrate their IT systems away from Microsoft(tm) Windows(R) and embrace GNU/Linux like all other professions are free to do.

A small practice in Johannesburg, South Africa, is doing it without Windows. We interviewed the senior partner to find out why and how Autodesk's AutoCAD was made to run on a GNU/Linux machine .

Read on ...

*architectafrica.com/bin0/news200411111_wine.html


----------



## shantanu (May 17, 2007)

www.microsoft.com/piracy


----------



## CadCrazy (May 18, 2007)

I use solidworks, catia. I think this is not available for linux


----------

